# LT J. Ternowetsky - Former PPCLI Mbr dies as a member of the Australian Army



## 1feral1 (31 Jul 2007)

Mods, don't know if this is the right spot for this, please relocate if necesary.

News like this is never well recieved, I have chosen to post this for those CF pers who knew him when he was with the PPCLI.

I do not know the circumstances of his death, but he died on Australian soil and not on operations.

I never knew him.

This is from the current Australian Army newspaper.

May he rest in peace.


Wes

--------------------------------
A MEMORIAL service for Army Deputy Editor Lt Joseph Ternowetsky was held in Rockhampton on July 14.

Lt Ternowetsky joined the newspaper at the start of the year as his first posting in the Army. 

A dual citizen of Australia and Canada, he served with Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry and worked as a journalist before he enlisted in the Australian Army.

In his short time with Army, Lt Ternowetsky became a valued and respected team member.

He took on reporting, photographic, sub-editing and mentoring roles and edited an edition of Air Force News, a sister publication to Army. 

He brought much energy and enthusiasm to his work and his loss has saddened his colleagues and those who knew him. Lt Ternowetsky died aged 28 in Victoria on June 11.


----------



## armyvern (31 Jul 2007)

Published under the fairdealings provisions of the copyright act ...

Link to CQ Extra 



> Joseph Ternowetsky dead at age 28
> Written by CQ Extra staff
> 
> Tuesday, 17 July 2007
> ...


----------



## geo (31 Jul 2007)

RIP,  my condolences to family & friends.

CHIMO!


----------



## BernDawg (31 Jul 2007)




----------



## 2 Cdo (31 Jul 2007)

Damn, that's a shocker. I knew him when he was in 2 PPCLI in Winnipeg. My condolences to his family.


----------

